# Abu Dhabi: maid agency recs



## Jumeirah Jim

I realise how dead things are here but in the vain hope someone reads, knows an replies:

Lived in Dubai until 3 years ago. There were seemingly endless, excellent, good value hourly agency maids who would work all over town. 3-4 hours once or twice a week. 

when I first moved here Corniche/khalidiyah I used an agency. I think exiles or 80 maids rings bells. Within 3 mths the rate rocked from AED 35/hr to AED 50. I was very happy at the the service but not the price hikes so terminated them and got a "non-halal" (ie moonlighting) maid used by mates. She's not good and boy reliable so I'm looking for a replacement. 

Ideally I want an agency. A reliable one that covers my area of town (a lot are off island only I hear). Happy to pay up to around AED 45/hr. 

Recommendations ANYONE please......


----------



## norampin

Search on facebook for a group called uae house maids


----------



## busybee2

Jumeirah Jim said:


> I realise how dead things are here but in the vain hope someone reads, knows an replies:
> 
> Lived in Dubai until 3 years ago. There were seemingly endless, excellent, good value hourly agency maids who would work all over town. 3-4 hours once or twice a week.
> 
> when I first moved here Corniche/khalidiyah I used an agency. I think exiles or 80 maids rings bells. Within 3 mths the rate rocked from AED 35/hr to AED 50. I was very happy at the the service but not the price hikes so terminated them and got a "non-halal" (ie moonlighting) maid used by mates. She's not good and boy reliable so I'm looking for a replacement.
> 
> Ideally I want an agency. A reliable one that covers my area of town (a lot are off island only I hear). Happy to pay up to around AED 45/hr.
> 
> Recommendations ANYONE please......


you do realise that by using someone elses maid you could end up in big trouble, its a 100k fine, for both the person who is the sponsor and also the one using the maid, the maid will be thrown in jail, and the others will loose their passports whilst it goes to court, and its not a quick procedure. all for saving a few aeds. exiles, delight, odd jobs lots available they are all good and bad.


----------



## Andy17

we have just had a card left for us from exiles maid service, Exiles Maid Service, Abu Dhabi why not see if they meet your budget


----------



## rsinner

Delight cleaning services
ABu DHabi maids http://abudhabimaids.ae/
Altima Cleaning


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

thanks all

BB I know all that. I make my own mind up thanks. Ditch the moral crusade against those of us with sand behind our ears FFS! Your posts here and elsewhere are useful but we don't need to be preached to, thanks all the same...


----------



## busybee2

Jumeirah Jim said:


> thanks all
> 
> BB I know all that. I make my own mind up thanks. Ditch the moral crusade against those of us with sand behind our ears FFS! Your posts here and elsewhere are useful but we don't need to be preached to, thanks all the same...


you may know it, but you will find that 99% others do not know it, and how do they find out, by asking questions and getting answers so there is no need to be rude! i couldnt care less if you do something illegal and get into trouble, have seen many things over my many years here, so do what you like, just doesnt mean the rest of us think the same!!!!! so shut your eyes then if you dont like something you read.


----------

